# بحدائق الأهرام استلم شقق مساحات 110-125-145-155 بمقدم 40% و تسهيلات حتى 3 سنوات



## شركة نور سيتى (17 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة ميامى لايف للاستثمار العقاري أكبر الشركات في مجال الإستثمار العقاري بمنطقة حدائق الأهرام أن تقدم لعملائها الكرام العرض الآتى : [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]استلم شقق مساحات 110-125-145-155 بمقدم 40% و تسهيلات حتى 3 سنوات[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]موجودة بأفضل المواقع بحدائق الأهرام و و تتميز بواجهات فاخرة و مداخل كلاسيكية و بالقرب من البوابات الرئيسة و الشوارع و نادي حدائق الأهرام و بعيداًَ كل البعد عن منطقة الضغط العالى [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا بحدائق الاهرام شقق مساحات تبدأ من 80 متر حتى 200 متر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عرض : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سعر المتر 1000 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*01117325378-39743725– 01144488896-01009824148​*[FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]البوابة الأولى- اول عمارة على الشمال – الدور الثالث [/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]للمزيد من العروض :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار[/FONT] : [FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]من عروض الشركة نقدم 
[/FONT]​​


----------

